# What single movie have you watched the most?



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

For me it is probably "A Knight's Tale". It has a fantastic cast (Heath Ledger,Mark Addy,Paul Bettany,Alan Tudyk and Shannyn Sossamon) who have great on screen chemistry. It has humor,action,drama, romance, cool music..pretty much everything. It's weird that this is my favorite movie because my genre of choice is horror.  

Anyone else have a movie that they just never get tired of watching?


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I have several I can think of off the top of my head.... Apollo 13, Cast Away, Contact & 50 First Dates.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, that's a toughy. I'm going to go with Lord of the Rings, the Fellowship of the Ring.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Pretty people and great sailing action


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Easy one for me - Topgun - my inspiration to transfer from the navy to the RAF to fly jets  

Ian


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

The Wizard of Oz


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Okay so this is by far not my favorite but it came out during a time when romance was peaking in my life. Dirty Dancing. We'd have slumber parties and just watch it over and over. Seriously though, Patrick Swayze was hot.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The Insider -- on DVD.

Prior to DVDs and even tape, I watched The Sand Pebbles 17 times in the theater.  That was in my Steve McQueen days.  I liked the movie otherwise too.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Probably Kelly's Heroes, a comedy/action (does that make sense?) about some soldiers who decide to rob a bank during World War II.  They were prescient in picking the cast. About half the big male stars of the 1970s are in it, at the start of their careers in most cases.  It's a popular guy flick, I remember being astonished when I was on a photo tour in Yellowstone with a group of photographers I barely knew, and one of them responded to a pessimistic prediction with "Quit making with the negative waves, Moriarty!"  And I looked at him and said "You too!?"  That being a favorite quote from the movie that I and my best friend had picked up as far back as high school.

But alternate possibilities include The Dirty Dozen (it always seems to be on a movie channel somewhere, and I love it), Flash Gordon (the campy 1980 version), and Time Bandits (I've watched my DVD over and over).


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Probably....the Dawn of the Dead 2004 movie.  Saw it 3 times when it was in theaters within the first week of release, and have seen it countless times on DVD and Blu-Ray.  When I'm having trouble sleeping, I just play the movie in my head, and I'm usually out before Anna crashes into a tree.

Actually, I may have seen John Carpenter's - The Thing more, come to think of it.

I don't know.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok I have watched Groundhog Day, Sound of Music, not to mention all of the ones I sit through over and over for the kids.  The winner is It's a Wonderful Life.  I have watched that every year.  I only watch it on DVD and only once on the night that we decorate the tree.  It wouldn't be Christmas without it.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Hmmm...there is no clear leader that jumps to mind for me. My guess is it's either "Young Frankenstein", "The Princess Bride", or "Fantasia". I suppose "The Fifth Element" could be up there, too, as it was one of the first DVDs I bought and ended up being watched by me for the first year or two that I was getting into DVDs.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

French Kiss, Wizard of Oz.  And the Back to the Future movies.  They always seem to be on some channel or another.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

If we include movies that are on broadcast TV, then probably "It's A Wonderful Life".  
But of my own choice it would be more likely Stagecoach with John Wayne.
more recently I admit to watching movies like
Fried Green Tomatoes,
The Knight's Tale,
City of Angels
and 
Streets of Fire


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

For me, it would have to be Gone with the Wind, West Side Story, Sound of Music, Miracle on 34th Street, It's a Wonderful Life, and just to throw in a twist, Pretty Woman.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> The Insider -- on DVD.
> 
> Prior to DVDs and even tape, I watched The Sand Pebbles 17 times in the theater. That was in my Steve McQueen days. I liked the movie otherwise too.


You beat my 14 straight days of _Tom Jones_ in the theater. 

Top two are _The Princess Bride _and _Laura_. Although recently I've added _A New Leaf_ and _Burlesque_.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Not counting the ones I have been forced to watch over and over (Alvin and the Chipmunks and Shrek 2) it would have to be Spaceballs. I have no idea how many times I have seen it. (On another note, we love James Purefoy who plays the Black Prince in a Knights Tale. He has another movie called George and the Dragon which is in the same vein. Patrick Swayze is in it too.)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Despite it not being nearly one of my favorite movies... Pulp Fiction.  My friends at the time loved it and we had nothing better to do, so we saw it in the theater... a lot.  I definitely would rather the movie I watched the most be something I'm proud to enjoy, but that one definitely had to be my top of all time.  Princess Bride and Labyrinth might give it a go, though.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh man, LOVE City of Angels, I've not watched that one in a while.

I'll have to toss It's a Wonderful Life into my pile as well.  I watch it every single year as I wrap presents.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

The Score, Primal Fear, Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil, and Bull Durham.

However, when Top Gun, Pretty Woman, Notting Hill, or 4 Weddings and a Funeral come on, I sit right down...

Claw, my husband's favorite all time movie is "Kelley's Heroes"!!


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Ghostbusters and The Blues Brothers.  Couldn't even tell you how many times I've watched those two.


----------



## meggjensen (Feb 17, 2011)

Either Better Off Dead (my first crush on John Cusack) or The Princess Bride.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> more recently I admit to watching movies like
> 
> Streets of Fire


So YOU are the other person who watched that!  Let's agree never to ride on the same airplane flight, so that there will be someone who likes that around for awhile yet. I understand it was considered a major commercial failure, I've never in my life encountered anyone else who would admit to having seen it.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It is a wonderful rock opera.
Michael Pare, Willem Dafoe, Rick Moranis, Diane Lane, Amy Madigan with Ry Cooder's composing....
What is not to like?


----------



## RedTash (Aug 14, 2011)

Step-Brothers
Gone With the Wind
Better Off Dead
Love, Actually
Harry Potter (all of them)

No idea which one wins.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

An Education
Pan's Labyrinth

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Hard to nail it down to just one, because I don't keep a log. It's gotta be one of these, though:

Forbidden Planet
The Ninth Gate
Gambit
The Third Man

It's a given that whenever one of these is showing, I'll be in front of the TV.

Mike


----------



## ldidge (Dec 29, 2009)

Love watching The American President and Legends of the Fall.


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Very hard to nail down to a single movie:

Raiders of the Lost Ark
The Time Bandits
Casablanca
Dawn of the Dead
The Howling
Lawrence of Arabia

Crikey, this is hard.

Most recent would be Fellowship of the Ring.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Good to see several people mentioning A Knight's Tale. I saw it in theatres years ago and it was such a fun movie. Especially since  my girlfriends and I went in costume on our way home from the renaissance fair. A movie is always better when you're dressed for it.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Dara England said:


> Good to see several people mentioning A Knight's Tale. I saw it in theatres years ago and it was such a fun movie. Especially since my girlfriends and I went in costume on our way home from the renaissance fair. A movie is always better when you're dressed for it.


That sounds like a good time. I never saw it in a theater. I bought it on VHS, then DVD and finally Blu-Ray. I thought it was cool that the setting was all knights and jousting, armor and swords, yet it had music by Queen, David Bowie, AC/DC and Thin Lizzy. I agree, it's just a fun darn movie.

Since folks are naming more than one, I would also have to put Twister and Napoleon Dynamite on my list of most watched.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I grew up watching "Dinner for One (The 90's Birthday)" every year on New Years so I keep this tradition alive with a youtube I found. Its only 17 minutes, a play. Nobody here in the US is familiar with it.   "The same procedure as every year"

Also watched "Lili" with Leslie Caron every Christmas

My favorite fairy tale movie of all times we watched every year also called "Three wishes for Cinderella". Its Czech and the best version of Cinderella ever. I have been desperately trying to find a DVD of it for years, I mean desperately. Can't find region 1 anywhere. I swear it was available once. Hope to find it before I die. I just have to see it again. 

Then for later years I never get tired of watching "Pride and Prejudice" with Colin Firth. Its my go to pick me up flick.

Also like Bridget Jones and Persuasion is another one I watch over and over. 

I did finally tire of Dirty Dancing


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

One of these: Titanic, Seabiscuit, Legends of the Fall, Hidalgo, Independence Day, maybe National Treasure. All movies I have watched over and over and over again!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ldidge said:


> Love watching *The American President* and Legends of the Fall.


Me too! I love this movie!

I'll also add Sabrina (the Julia Ormand/Harrison Ford/Greg Kinnear version), The Princess Bride, National Treasure, and Evan Almighty.

Sorry, I can't pick just one... I've watched all of these more times than I can count.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Or 

There is no way to know how many times I have seen either of these movies.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

BT,
Those are two great movies.
And I love the new avatar.

Just sayin.....


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Princess Bride!  Twu Wuv.....

Also.... A Christmas Story (EVERY Christmas), The Neverending Story, Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast and honorable mention to 10 Things I Hate About You.  I also love the Julia Ormand version of Sabrina!

This thread makes me feel so at home.... considering I did come from a home where we could have entire conversations made of up of lines from Mel Brooks' movies!


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

It is a tie between:



Funny thing is amazon's link maker says' it cost 57.99 to buy that version of titanic and 79.99 to buy the special eddition.


----------



## NicoleSwan (Oct 2, 2011)

Chocolat

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0241303/


----------



## ChrisTeese (Sep 27, 2011)

There's quite a few I've watched to death. Hard to pick just one. Let's see...

Night/Dawn/Day of the Dead

Pirates of the Caribbean (all)

Hot Fuzz

Evil Dead

The Count of Monte Cristo


----------



## HeyDrew (Sep 12, 2011)

Lord of the Rings Extended Editions. Even geeked out with a bunch of friends and watched them all in one sitting when they came out on DVD.

Recently it would have to be a tie between The Watchmen, The Departed, and The Orphanage (El Orfanto). I can watch them ∞ times.



jmiked said:


> The Ninth Gate
> The Third Man


There's a fellow with good taste.


----------



## KVWitten (Apr 11, 2011)

I can't believe no one's mentioned my all-time favorite movie - _The Phantom of the Opera_.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

The Silence of the Lambs

Gone With the Wind

Car Wash (70s version)

Aliens (the trilogy really)

The Lover

Monty Pythons The Holy Grail

Stigmata

Pan's Labyrinth

These are the ones I have on DVD and still will watch anytime I catch them on TV.


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

Serenity.

That one, the movie from the Firefly series, by a big margin. Each time I watch I'm planning to analyse the story; each time I get caught in the story and forget to do it.


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

NicoleSwan said:


> Chocolat
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0241303/


I loved that movie, I am reading the book at the moment, so cute!


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Secondhand Lions does it for me. It's a great 'feel good' movie, no blood and guts, no bad language, just a great movie with great actors.


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

The Great Escape -it was always on at Christmas but now it's hard to find and Christmas just isn't the same.

I've also seen Zulu so often I know the script almost by heart.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Hmm, this is a toughy because there are a number of movies I've watched dozens upon dozens of times, but ...

I'll go with _The Good, The Bad and The Ugly_. I love the combination of an epic scope with a little story that's basically about a bunch of crooks trying to steal gold.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Every time that Billy Wilder's _Sunset Boulevard_ comes on the box, I tell myself, "You know what, I'll just watch that classic opening with William Holden face-down in the swimming pool and then I'll switch off." Never works. The best part of a couple of hours later, I've watched the whole movie _again_. I've simply lost track of how many times.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

A Man for All Seasons and Anne of a Thousand Days...I am fascinated by all things Tudor!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Probably "Sixteen Candles" (in fact, my short story "Washed Up" features a fictional actor loosely based on the Jake Ryan character   and "Overboard."


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

derek alvah said:


> For me it is probably "A Knight's Tale". It has a fantastic cast (Heath Ledger,Mark Addy,Paul Bettany,Alan Tudyk and Shannyn Sossamon) who have great on screen chemistry. It has humor,action,drama, romance, cool music..pretty much everything. It's weird that this is my favorite movie because my genre of choice is horror.
> 
> Anyone else have a movie that they just never get tired of watching?


This is one of my favorites also, and everyone I have shown it to loves it. I have also watched "Practical Magic" many times, first watched it in a difficult time in my life and for some reason it cheered me up. I get the same good feeling now whenever I watch it.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Back to the Future trilogy

The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
A Fistful of Dollars
For a Few Dollars More

Ben Hur

Trading Places


----------



## HeyDrew (Sep 12, 2011)

Val2 said:


> I loved that movie, I am reading the book at the moment, so cute!


I enjoyed CHOCOLAT as well but after seeing I Love You, Man, I can't help but think of this every time I hear it mentioned.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4_iqJJMAS0


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Toy Story, thanks to my kids. It was on daily repeat for a while there.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Lion King, hands down.  I didn't realize that I had the movie memorized word for word until I saw the Broadway play. Love it.

The movie I've seen the most in theaters would be either Pirates 4, or Harry Potter part 2.

The number of movies on this thread that I haven't seen... Lots! haha


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Labyrinth
Amadeus
The Shawshank Redemption

If I have to choose one "single" movie it would be Amadeus.  I've watched that a heck of a lot.

Dawn


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Beaches..  I don't always mean to watch it, but if I walk past a TV and it's on, then I'm lost. 

then there's 
Ben Hur
Zulu
Portrait of Jennie
Star Wars 
Indiana Jones


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

either young frankenstein or chicago.  probably young frankenstein


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Offhand, I'd say Back to the Future trilogy, Wizard of Oz, probably the original Star Wars trilogy, any of the first 10 Star Trek movies, Independence Day


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

How could I forget Pulp Fiction?  I have watched that movie so many times.  And I am awaiting its Bluray release.


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

_Zulu_! Good one I almost forgot.

Mine, I think, _Dr. Strangelove: Or, How I Stopped Worrying and Learned to Love the Bomb_.

A lot of great movies here.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

fayrlite said:


> Okay so this is by far not my favorite but it came out during a time when romance was peaking in my life. Dirty Dancing. We'd have slumber parties and just watch it over and over. Seriously though, Patrick Swayze was hot.


Yep.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Jaws.  The first movie I ever loved, the book that got me interested in writing as a career, the movie I have, hands down, watched more than any other.  I must have seen it thousands of times by now and can recite the dialogue with the characters as I watch.  And yet, if it were on right now, I would watch it and love it all over again.  

I hate to pick a favorite movie of all time, I prefer to pick faves based on genre, but this one would have to be close to my all-time favorite.


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

It's a tie between The Wizard of Oz and Goonies.


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

The Terminator. Love it. I'm mesmerized by it. If the movie is on cable, I'm compelled to sit and watch. I think it's the tension of the movie...it grips me by the throat until the last possible moment. Heck, I've come across it on cable in Spanish and I *still* watch it! Terminator is such a mix of so many wonderful genres...science fiction, romance, time travel, thriller, and more.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

The Sound of Music...my mother took me to see it at least a hundred times


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Simon Haynes said:


> Toy Story, thanks to my kids. It was on daily repeat for a while there.


For me it was Shark's Tale thanks to my kids.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

Possibly Tank Girl or The Princess Bride

*neglects to mention the weeks on end spent as a child watching Oklahoma!, Meet Me in St. Louis, and Show Boat daily*


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Kimberly Llewellyn said:


> The Terminator. Love it. I'm mesmerized by it. If the movie is on cable, I'm compelled to sit and watch. I think it's the tension of the movie...it grips me by the throat until the last possible moment. Heck, I've come across it on cable in Spanish and I *still* watch it! Terminator is such a mix of so many wonderful genres...science fiction, romance, time travel, thriller, and more.


Ah yes, that is and still is a good one. I still remember the first time I watched it and I couldn't take my eyes of the TV until the end. Its got everything. They just don't make them like this anymore.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Braveheart
The Ten Commandments (Charlton Heston = _swoon_)
any of the Lord of the Rings


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

derek alvah said:


> For me it is probably "A Knight's Tale". It has a fantastic cast (Heath Ledger,Mark Addy,Paul Bettany,Alan Tudyk and Shannyn Sossamon) who have great on screen chemistry. It has humor,action,drama, romance, cool music..pretty much everything. It's weird that this is my favorite movie because my genre of choice is horror.
> 
> Anyone else have a movie that they just never get tired of watching?


This!!! I love it, love the music, love the whole feel of the film and a great story too. And of course it has the lovely Heath whom i was a big fan of. But i might have seen Titanic a few more times


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

KindleChickie said:


> How could I forget Pulp Fiction? I have watched that movie so many times. And I am awaiting its Bluray release.


On Blu tomorrow.

On the topic of Blu-ray, everyone with a player must watch "The Fall". This is arguably the best looking movie I have ever seen on blu. The colors pop so much, it's just beautiful. Plus it's a very good movie.


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

I think I've watched The Usual Suspects well over 50 times.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

derek alvah said:


> "The Fall". This is arguably the best looking movie I have ever seen on blu. The colors pop so much, it's just beautiful. Plus it's a very good movie.


Even without blu, this is visually stunning!


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes, Jaws.
Other movies I could never walk out on:

It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World.
Goodfellas.
Ants.


----------



## chelle68 (Jun 23, 2011)

Off the top of my head, it's probably got to be 'Point Break', because I have a huge crush on Keanu Reeves (thanks to this movie!) and he just looks so gorgeous in it!! Shallow, maybe, but we all need a bit of escapism now and again!!  

I've also probably watched 'Steel Magnolias' a lot because I just adore that movie! Makes me all emotional every time!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Contact with Jodi Foster.  I LOVE this movie and it encompasses so many things I'm into.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

"The Haunting of Hill House" (the original one that is closest to the book) with Claire Bloom and Julie Harris in it.
This time of year, I always read the book and watch the movie again.
When I'm bored, I watch this movie. There's just something about it that fascinates me. Perhaps because of the psychological underpinnings. It's spooky without the gore.


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

Forrest Gump


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Amy Corwin said:


> "The Haunting of Hill House" (the original one that is closest to the book) with Claire Bloom and Julie Harris in it.
> This time of year, I always read the book and watch the movie again.
> When I'm bored, I watch this movie. There's just something about it that fascinates me. Perhaps because of the psychological underpinnings. It's spooky without the gore.


Whenever there's a discussion about "scary" movies, this is the top of the list for me. It's probably the most frightened I've ever been watching a movie. Especially the scene where "someone" is holding her hand in the dark!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh i gotta add Howl's Moving Castle to my list. The voices are just amazing and as always Miyazaki's animation is stunning.
Also there is Miyazaki's Spirited Away and Princess Mononoke. Then Bike's Delivery service 

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

_Monty Python and the Holy Grail_. And _Life of Brian_.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

DreamWeaver said:


> The Wizard of Oz


Put me down for_ The Wizard of Oz _as well. I'd blame my kids, but I'd be lying.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Wizard Of Oz (childhood fav) and How To Lose a Guy in 10 days, b/c it's just a cute movie.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Eddie and the Cruisers, Contact, Kramer vs. Kramer, Gran Torino.

(Excluding the kids movies that I've been in the room for.)


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Red is quickly becoming the most watched movie by the adults in my house. Everytime we watch it, we like it that much more.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Just a clip from my fave flic


----------



## Amera (May 22, 2011)

When I was 7ish I watched Return of the Jedi every day after school for like a month, so probably that.


----------



## lynnhubbard (Sep 18, 2011)

i go through binges and watch the same movie over and over until i'm sick of it. Latest ones are Apollo 13 and White Chicks


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

_The Return of the Jedi_


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Huge Monty Python fan so I've watched their movies a lot, especially The Meaning Of Life.  But it's probably a toss up between Die Hard and Predator.
What can I say I'm a girl who likes muscles


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Daniel Arenson said:


> _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_. And _Life of Brian_.


But what's the point?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

kindlequeen said:


> Princess Bride! Twu Wuv.....
> 
> Also.... A Christmas Story (EVERY Christmas), The Neverending Story, Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast and honorable mention to 10 Things I Hate About You. I also love the Julia Ormand version of Sabrina!
> 
> This thread makes me feel so at home.... considering I did come from a home where we could have entire conversations made of up of lines from Mel Brooks' movies!


Are we related??  You would fit in nicely with my bunch!

Single most watched would have to be "It's a Wonderful Life" because I grew up with it and it was my mom's fav. Don't watch it so much anymore. With my family it was replaced with "Princess Bride."

The other favs that are watched over and over at my house now include:

True Lies (hubby's fav)
Armageddon (my go to movie when I want to cry)
Dazed and Confused (love the soundtrack and it reminds me of people I went to HS with)
Lord of the Rings (trilogy)
50 First Dates
Fifth Element
Emmet Otter's Jug Band Christmas


----------



## djwv (Aug 31, 2010)

Donnie Darko and Primer.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Planes, Trains, and Automobiles and Moonstruck. Love them both. And Dumb & Dumber, though I'm not sure I should admit that...


----------



## Genevieve Mckay (Jan 19, 2015)

iRobot is one I will watch every time it comes on tv. I find something new and interesting in that one every time.  And due to complete laziness in changing the channel I've seen parts of Transformers and Tokyo Drift so many times that I feel like I know both of them off by heart ... except the endings. I've never actually made it all the way either one of them lol.


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

You've Got Mail
Sleepless in Seattle
West Side Story


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Pretty sure I answered this once before, but the movie is still the same: JAWS.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Gone With the Wind
Four Weddings and a Funeral


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Blues Brothers. I've seen it countless times, and even dubbed in Spanish and German it's just as funny.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

I watched Ace Ventura: When Nature Calls ... nine times in a row. ...


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Sunset Boulevard. Every time it comes on the TV I tell myself I'll just watch the bit with William Holden face-down in the swimming pool ... and the next thing I know, I've watched the whole movie, again.


----------



## ML-Larson (Feb 18, 2015)

I think that's going to be Hot Fuzz, hands down.  The entire trilogy is amazing, but Hot Fuzz is the best, and will forever be one of my favourite movies.  

I bought it three times, because each new release had different special features.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Hard to say which exactly, but there are a few contenders.

Blade Runner - Greatest scifi movie ever.
Master and Commander
The Princess Bride
Armageddon - My guilty pleasure when I just want to turn the brain off and veg out in front of a movie.
Terminator 2 - Surprisingly deep for an action scifi movie.


----------



## MarkdownFanatic (Jan 14, 2014)

"Les Enfants Du Paradis" / "Children Of Paradise" - probably the only movie ever to hold a 97% "fresh" rating on RottenTomatoes even after 70 years  http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/children-of-paradise/

It's french, it's long (3+ hours) and it's a masterpiece that'll leave you a better storyteller every time you watch it - three of the four main characters are an actor, a mime and a writer, respectively (even if the writer is only writing on the side, his day job is murder).

Plot is clockwork-precise, you keep seeing new sides of the characters on every viewing, and the dialogue is superlative - my favorite piece is the one that actually makes the punchline make perfect sense : "You don't know me, and still you ask me who I am? What cheek!"


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

A. S. Warwick said:


> Hard to say which exactly, but there are a few contenders.
> Blade Runner - Greatest movie ever.


I just had to change your first response.

Deckard


----------



## Happy chick (Mar 3, 2015)

The Godfather definitely.  I watch it every time it's on TV, even though I have an unopened copy of the DVD on my shelf!

The Way We Were.  What a movie!  Robert Redford is something else.

Jason and the Argonauts - the 1963 version with amazing special affects for the time.  My dad is Greek...its a patriotism thing to our ancient mythical relatives!!  Don't ask!

My Big Fat Greek Wedding (for the same reason!) - I actually have a family member who roasted a whole lamb in his front garden on Christmas day in London.  It was minus 2!

The Snowman - I know it's a cartoon but it's on every Christmas and I cry EVERY time!


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

La Belle Verte - The Green Beautiful - French movie that was previously banned in EU and USA.  Amazing movie.  Inspiring.  And hilarious!

Stardust (2007) - Romantic Fantasy.  My favourite ever.


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

The Man Who Would Be King. It would not have been near as great if director John Huston's plans had succeded to cast Humphry Bogart and Clark Gable in the lead roles (and later on, Kirk Douglas and Burt Lancaster; then Richard Burton and Peter O'Toole; and finally Robert Redford and Paul Newman). Instead, it was made 2 decades after Huston started his search and stars Michael Caine, Sean Connery, Saeed Jaffrey and Christopher Plummer in roles they were born to play.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNb6SxXcD7g


----------



## EthanRussellErway (Nov 17, 2011)

The original Star Wars trilogy is probably what I've watched the most, though that was when I was a kid.  Strangely enough, one of the things I've watched the most as an adult is The People Vs. George Lucas.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

The MALTESE FALCON, which I first saw 50 years ago now, and has remained a constant favorite ever since.

Although QUATERMASS AND THE PIT and NIGHT OF THE DEMON must be getting up there too.


----------



## Meatwad (Mar 31, 2015)

Toss-up between Wrath of Khan and Black Hawk Down.


----------



## KGorman (Feb 6, 2011)

...Black Beauty or Virginia's Run. I return to the horse movies whenever I'm sick.

Edit to add: the Maltese falcon is a wonderful movie. Peter Lorre is one of my favorite actors.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

There isn't just one for us but tonight we watched Chicken Run again.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

This will sound weird because there are two I watch over and over, but they are so different from each other. 

Pillow Talk and The Warriors. LOL  Another vote here for Streets of Fire. I loved that movie!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

The original "Imitation of Life." I watched the remake just one time. It didn't _get me_ the same as the original. About the only place I can ever find it is late at night on an old movie channel.

On a completely different note, I will inevitably stop on "You Got Mail" if I'm flipping through the channels and come across it. I still laugh every time at all the lines I know by heart.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

I would say it's roughly a tie between* Serenity *and *Lonesome Dove *(although the latter is more of a miniseries and not a movie, so to speak)


----------



## Steve Margolis (Mar 31, 2015)

Back to the Future.


----------



## Kim Brooks (Oct 17, 2013)

Dirty Dancing


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Although they are far from my favorites, probably the original Star Wars trilogy (don't get me wrong, I still love the hell out of those movies, but if I had to make a list, they wouldn't crack my top 30).  Just simply because of the fact that I was born right in the midst of their releases (1981) and grew up in a Star Wars crazy family.  My mom tells me that they took me to Return of the Jedi, but I was 1 at the time, so I don't remember it.  But those movies have been part of my memory banks for literally as long as I can remember. I know this thread was about a SINGLE movie, but it's tough to pinpoint which one I have seen the most.  If I had to guess, probably The Empire Strikes Back.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

An Affair to Remember and Dirty Dancing.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Yikes, it's difficult to pick just one. So ... I won't. It's a toss up between Labyrinth, The Princess Bride, and The Lord of the Rings trilogy.

During my teens it was Grease and Rocky Horror.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Steve Margolis said:


> Back to the Future.


I have seen this one many, many times too, albeit against my will. There was one summer in the early 90's when my brother watched one of those movies every day. And when I say every day, I mean every. Single. Day. For like, 3 or 4 months straight.


----------



## Mindflutters (Apr 29, 2015)

I have two!  Dirty Dancing from when I was a teen and Moulin Rouge as a grown-up


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Has to be Excalibur, but King Arthur with Clive Owen is a much more believable version. I just haven't watched it as much.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

The movie I have watched the most has to be either Casablanca or Rocky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## antsinner (Jun 1, 2015)

Naked Lunch or Barton Fink or Sin City. Probably Sin City.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Karate Kid


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hm, that would be a tough one for me to answer.  I'd have to say it's a toss-up between Wizard of Oz and The Little Mermaid.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mindflutters said:


> I have two! Dirty Dancing from when I was a teen and Moulin Rouge as a grown-up


LOL, me, too. Glad to find another person who likes Moulin Rouge. 

Also, An Affair to Remember, It's a Wonderful Life, Sleepless in Seattle, Apollo 13, Groundhog Day, Grumpy Old Men. Others I'm not thinking of.

Betsy


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

I have to say The Wizard of Oz, because we watched it once a year when I was growing up, so that means at least 12 times, just as a kid. Seen it a few times since, too. I haven't watched another movie that many times as an adult, not even Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

It's a toss-up between Star Wars and Clue.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

I went through periods when I was younger where I would binge watch certain movies over and over. Real unrelated, random stuff like the Star Wars Trilogy, Hook, Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey, The Little Mermaid, and Tremors.

But the movie I've watched the most of is The Goonies. I first saw it when I was nine, and got the VHS as an Easter present shortly after. It was apparently so good that even a few years after I was done with it, my sister started binge-watching it, so I saw it all over again. In my old(er) age, it's the only movie I still have memorized and can recite on command. It's also the only movie I own on VHS, DVD, and Blu-Ray.


----------



## meritaking (Jan 13, 2014)

Pitch Black, without a doubt. I can watch it every single day and never get bored with it. Fabulous movie.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't keep track of how many times I watch movies, but the top contenders would be (in no particular order):

The Third Man
Forbidden Planet
Gambit
The Thin Man


Mike


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

About 15 years ago I watched Ace Ventura Pet Detective nine times in a row. I was stoned.


----------



## Mat Ridley (Jun 15, 2015)

I wish I could say something intellectually impressive, like 2001, but lately, it seems to have been Wreck-It Ralph. I'm going to blame that on having a 7-year old daughter, though. 

Yes. That's why.


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

Tremors.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5e3qoREpuA

I seriously don't know how many times I watched it and don't understand why I keep doing it.


----------



## Nicholas Olivo (Apr 4, 2011)

Ghostbusters. I must've seen it 3 or 4 times in the theater, and then when it came out on VHS (wow, feeling old there) I watched it every day after school. I can still quote almost every line.


----------

